# Shrewsbury



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Any results from Shrewsbury F/T???


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Am callbacks to 3rd (20): 5, 6, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 22, 24, 27, 29, 30, 31, 33, 38, 41, 46


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open callbacks to water marks 
(10): 1, 3, 12, 18, 39, 43, 47, 56, 58, 68


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Derby results
1st: #3, Daisy, Patti Roberts
2nd: #10 Nitro, Mary Ann Ketterer
3rd: #1, Dash, Mark Mosher
4th: #8, Finnegan, Andy Minch
RJ: #4, Diva, Mary Alice DeFrancesco
Jam: #5, Chance


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Qualifying Results
1st: #5, Sally, Milly Welsh
2nd: #26, Chill, Mark Mosher
3rd: #24, Wren, John Wiacek
4th: #10, Chase, Rick Roberts
RJ: #3, Chase, Mark Mosher
Jam: #1, Mac, Hoffman
#4, Deep, Jeff Shaw
#8, Joe, Patti Roberts
#20, Beaverdam's Blockbuster, Patti Roberts


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

conrats Wiacek on your 3rd


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

JKOttman said:


> Derby results
> 1st: #3, Daisy, Patti Roberts
> 2nd: #10 Nitro, Mary Ann Ketterer
> 3rd: #1, Dash, Mark Mosher
> ...


# 8 Finnegan, one of Patty Jordan's star pupils, was handled this weekend by his owner Andy Minch. WTG Finn & Andy!!!
john


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats to Mary Alice and Diva. I believe this their first Derby!!!

Regards
Dawn


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

I can't believe Milly coundn't talk the judges out of giving Sally a first


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to all thus far!!

Any updates?  

Judy


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Congrats on sister Chill's qual 2nd


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Dixie & Denise De Maetteo on their open 4th! Way to go


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

That huge congrats to Denise and the Chick for the open 4th

Nice finish for Justine Amione jamming in the Am 

Nice job John Wiacek for his 3rd in the Q with Wren

Way to go !!!!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

I know Ed Forry won the open with Krumbs and got 2nd with Jag. Mike Balezzi (? sp) won the Am Newt got 2nd Bart got 3rd Don Bovers 4th


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

aabraham said:


> I know Ed Forry won the open with Krumbs and got 2nd with Jag. Mike Balezzi (? sp) won the Am Newt got 2nd Bart got 3rd Don Bovers 4th


In the order of your posting.......Congratulations toi them ALL!!!

john


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Am placements:
1st: #46, Pink, Mike Ballezzi
2nd: #18, Striker, Newt Cropper
3rd: #6, Rubie, Bart Clark
4th: #11, Hoke, Don Bovers
RJ: #27, Pilot, Alex Abraham
Jams: #14, Luke, Justin Aimone; #19, Katy, Josie Ottman; # 41, Jinx, Jeff Lyons

Congrats to all!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations on your Am WIN, Mike Ballezzi, with Seaside's Get the Party Started (Pink)! 16 AA points this Spring . . . WOW!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations to all.

Mike you and Pink are certainly on a roll...


----------

